
Experimental Dating App that doesn't pretent dating is fair - 82rules
http://tryblindly.com/
======
Jimmie_Rustle
Literally zero information is available on the site, why even link it? Maybe
wait until they put up some content

~~~
mtmail
One can click the next (arrow) button and it will show a couple of pages of
content explaining the concept. Works without entering an email address. (Yes,
not the best UI concept).

